# Using Sling While Recording?



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just upgraded from a 722 to a Hopper today. My nightly routine is to watch some recorded show via sling on my iPad while in the kitchen. With the Hopper I couldn't get the sling to play any recorded shows (I had a few). Never had much problem with the 722. I contacted 2nd level chat support. The guy (Thomas (ID: [***])) insisted that if I am recording anything then the sling cannot access recorded shows. He said that all sling enabled DVRs work this way. I told him I've had two 722's that worked fine watching a recorded show while recording another (as long as 1 tuner was free). He said they were not working correctly.
What's going on here? I cant imagine not being able to use the sling adapter if a tuner is recording something. That would make my sling completely useless for me because I record a lot of shows in the evening (even more now with PrimeTimeAnytime) which is also the time I need the sling.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That would be a bad limit. Anyone else with a Hopper+Sling care to try this and see if their system works the same way?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That sounds like a bad thing... I know my 922 doesn't have any problems Slinging and recording at the same time.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think I see the limitation. The Sling wants to always use tuner 2 (of the 3). So even if the other tuners are free but tuner 2 is recording, the Sling won't work. It doesn't look like the Hopper has any way to manage how the tuners record. I'm not sure how to resolve this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rstark18 said:


> I think I see the limitation. The Sling wants to always use tuner 2 (of the 3). So even if the other tuners are free but tuner 2 is recording, the Sling won't work. It doesn't look like the Hopper has any way to manage how the tuners record. I'm not sure how to resolve this.


Perhaps 922 built that way ? Never pay attention what tuner# using by Sling, but looks logical if it attached to tuner2 for 922.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I would think the Sling adapter should be seen as just another client, to be handled similarly if not the same as a Joey. Turn it on, get an available tuner. If they're all tied up, offer to join one or play a recording.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just talked to chat again and got a tech that new what they were talking about this time. He confirmed that it should not work that way and filled out a trouble ticket for a future s/w upgrade. Hopefully soon.


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got the hopper. I tried using the sling today on my android app . And unlike the 722K the sling attached to the hopper will not allow you to see your external drive. I chatted with dish technical chat support and a very grumpy technician told me that that's how it is and it's not going to change. So for those of you who still have the 722 and use your external drive on the sling do not move to the hopper


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

rstark18 said:


> Just upgraded from a 722 to a Hopper today. My nightly routine is to watch some recorded show via sling on my iPad while in the kitchen. With the Hopper I couldn't get the sling to play any recorded shows (I had a few). Never had much problem with the 722. I contacted 2nd level chat support. The guy (Thomas (ID: [***])) insisted that if I am recording anything then the sling cannot access recorded shows. He said that all sling enabled DVRs work this way. I told him I've had two 722's that worked fine watching a recorded show while recording another (as long as 1 tuner was free). He said they were not working correctly.
> What's going on here? I cant imagine not being able to use the sling adapter if a tuner is recording something. That would make my sling completely useless for me because I record a lot of shows in the evening (even more now with PrimeTimeAnytime) which is also the time I need the sling.


When you Sling, any open tuner should be available for the Sling to take over. Were the other tuners being used at all for viewing TV? Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you with this. Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

homeron said:


> ... a very grumpy technician told me that that's how it is and it's not going to change.


Hopefully the word of one grumpy technician isn't written in stone.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll PM Raymond and hopefully we can figure this out. But I have to say the Hopper/Sling combo is VERY buggy. I'll come up with a list later.


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

"James Long" said:


> Hopefully the word of one grumpy technician isn't written in stone.


Hi James sefing you a pm


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

"homeron" said:


> Hi James sending you a pm


will not let me pm dont have enough entries on this page maybe this one will do


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the Hopper with the Sling Adapter connected. I setup 2 recordings online and connected to the Hopper to view a DVR recording at the same time and it let me watch a DVR recording while it was recording. When I return home, I will record 2 shows and sling again to make sure. Thanks.



homeron said:


> I just got the hopper. I tried using the sling today on my android app . And unlike the 722K the sling attached to the hopper will not allow you to see your external drive. I chatted with dish technical chat support and a very grumpy technician told me that that's how it is and it's not going to change. So for those of you who still have the 722 and use your external drive on the sling do not move to the hopper


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> I have the Hopper with the Sling Adapter connected. I setup 2 recordings online and connected to the Hopper to view a DVR recording at the same time and it let me watch a DVR recording while it was recording. When I return home, I will record 2 shows and sling again to make sure. Thanks.


Please check to see if the online dish or sling app will allow you to see and watch the external drive that is connected to the hopper


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there any updates ? Are we going to be able to use dish online or a sling app to watch our external hard drives like we could on the 722 ? The hopper will not allow this


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

homeron said:


> Is there any updates ? Are we going to be able to use dish online or a sling app to watch our external hard drives like we could on the 722 ? The hopper will not allow this


I think it could be fixed, but it really matter of prioritizing inside of their SW Dept.


----------

